# Tripod



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay so what tripod do you guys use with your scopes? I'm looking to get a new one and would like to get one that I can attach to my backpack and is sturdy but still is easy to use with a scope (but not too heavy as I would like to take it with me while scouting/hiking).

Thanks!


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

Slik sprint pro EZ

Sportsmans carries it.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I have this one and really like it. It's really compact and light. I can't stand heavy, bulky tripods. The window mount is built right in to the tripod so you never have to detach the scope. The window mount just pops on and off.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/ ... t103925880


----------

